# ordenamiento predial



## Carolina80085

Hola a todos,
Quisiera encontrar una buena traducion de la phrase "ordenamiento predial"...estoy traduciendo un tesis sobre el diseño de una ecoaldea de español a inglés y entiendo mas o menos que quiere decir ordenamiento predial pero no consigo traducirlo a ingles. sale en muchas frases del tesis y aveces solo en el indice y titulos, etc.  uno de los ejemplos de como sale:

Ordenamiento predial: organiza el espacio, asigna sus usos y distribuye las distintas ocupaciones dentro del predio.

Gracias por su ayuda! 
Carolina


----------



## pops91710

*** * Isn't it called POP? Planes de Ordenamiento Predial? 

Properety Management Plans or Land Management Plans?  *​ 
*


----------



## Carolina80085

Maybe, but this is a thesis written by college students in Chile so they have only written Ordenamiento Predial so I'm assuming they just want to say land management....?


----------



## k-in-sc

The way it's described makes it sound more like "organization of the _predio_." Are you translating "predio"?


----------



## pops91710

"Predio" is land or land parcels. In government usage it refers to natural areas of land under their stewardship. I think K-in-SC is close in that it sounds as if it is a totally planned community under government control.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "predio" can also mean property, premises (in the sense of campus) or estate, none of which work very well here.


----------



## Carolina80085

Muchas gracias por su ayuda....asi que predio seria property or premises que me parece pefecto pero aun estoy confundida....como puedo combinar eso con ordenamiento? property management? land regulations? The thesis is talking about a planned Ecovillage but it has nothing to do with the government which is the part I don't understand. It should be a completely independent entity....gracias!


----------



## pops91710

Maybe a covenant? 

Look at this.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covenant_(law) one sentence in it stands out,  A "covenant running with the land", also called a _covenant appurtenant_,_* imposes duties or restrictions upon the use of that land *_regardless of the owner


----------



## k-in-sc

Is this just part of the initial setup of the village, or is it supposed to be an ongoing function? 
I don't know why that would make a difference, I'm just still not sure what to call it.
A covenant is a legal agreement. I don't think that's what's meant here.


----------



## Carolina80085

A ver, encontré más contexto en el tesis que no habia leido antes (es un tesis de 200 paginas y estoy trabajando con pagina 40! jaja) ...pero mas adelante dice esto:

El ordenamiento predial, organiza el espacio, asigna sus usos y distribuye las distintas ocupaciones que se desarrollarán en la Ecoaldea. Consiste en organizar el territorio en forma adecuada logrando un estado de armonía entre todos sus componentes, organizando el terreno de tal forma que los distintos usos del espacio se desarrollen en equilibrio con el fin de lograr una planificación ambiental sustentable. Se debe tener en cuenta las limitaciones y potencialidades del predio, las expectativas de los habitantes y los objetivos propuestos para la Ecoaldea.

para mi parece que ordenamiento quiere decir organizacion del predio pero cada cosa que he leido en los dicionarios dice algo que se trata de leyes o vocabulario legal....quizas los alumnos del tesis malentendieron la palabar entre si!


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe just "land-use planning" then. Sorry, I don't know what else to suggest!


----------



## Carolina80085

That´s ok you´ve helped plenty! thanks!!!


----------

